# How strong is your sona?



## foussiremix (Apr 1, 2019)

As long as I exist I will will a ask stuff like dat *chuckles in eyeliner and foundation*

Ya how strong is your sona mentally, physically and magic/superpowers wise.

I could ask that in the other thread I made but I am too lazy for that.

Ya okay 
So cherie is mentally pretty stable but if you raise your voice against her, there is a 50/50 chance that she will cry.
Physically hmmm, in her normal form she can run fast but can't lift heavy things but she has high stamina.
In her magical girl form, all her physical abilities are strongly increased.

Now magic wise, in her normal form her magic isn't enough to kill someone but in her magical girl form she is a potential continent buster.
Don't underestimatate magical girls

Then my sona Ishtar.
Personality is as 
strong as mine.
Physically legs and ribbon appendages are capable of alot of stuff but arms are useless in terms of fighting but useful for daily life.

Uhhh he is a digimon so yaa.
He can digievolve into his mega form and its pretty strong, could kill someone but is too peaceful.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Apr 1, 2019)

Mine is Strong enough to let ANY sized life form ride on his back, unless the lifeform is hostile


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 1, 2019)

He will lift up the anvil of the ground but that's all. He is a duellist, not a lifter


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 1, 2019)

If needed, he can flip a car over with his bare paws. He is enhanced and trained to be strong in the battle, physically and mentally.


----------



## Trndsttr (Apr 1, 2019)

Well she has these discs that can shape into any kind of blade and do the same thing as a blade, plus a sort of blast that is the same magical-type stuff as the discs but pushes people back.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 1, 2019)

Ooh!

Welp

My fursona is unknown in terms of power really. But my OC's are Worgens and have a helluva lot of RP history on WoW. I'll use them xD

Eldrana: Capable frontline soldier, trained in use of armour and blade. Served as a Major (2nd in command) for the city guard. Has fought demons and various other nasties and prevailed. Albeit, the cost of her heroism has left her feeble and unwell.

Mirian: A mostly self taught magical prodigy. Arcanist, Chronomancer and troublemaker. She could be a hero in the making but is usually too busy causing someone else trouble. Once teleported a kraken into the guard HQ because she could.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 1, 2019)

Physically, he's pretty strong, you could give him a truck and he'd crush it with his paws... And he usually doesn't know his own strength so he'll hug really tight.
Mentally, he's an immovable object. You can't push or control his emotions, as he has none in the first place.
Power wise, he is as strong as the strongest person known which technically is both himself and his brothers considering he can yes other people's powers with masks...
Without masks, he's not as strong considering his non-mask abilities are creating rifts (portals) and manipulating emotions. Rifts can be used to send people to their deaths, but that's cheap and he can just manipulate other's emotions so that they'll continually feel worse and worse as they fight till they can't fight anymore.

It's a good thing he exists to mostly balance things out. Too many good people, he'll be bad. Too many evil people, he'll be good. The most common thing he does is just use his rifts since it lets him grab a drink without moving, he isn't violent and only time he fights is if you start it.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 1, 2019)

In terms of physical strength, she’s a smol bean, so not much there.

However, being a rabbit, she can jump pretty high, run fast, and has a pretty mean kick. I think she can hold up okay in a physical altercation even if she’s lacking in brute strength.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 1, 2019)

Physical strength is on the higher average end, and can handle himself well in a fight. He's also an excellent climber. 

Mentally he's intelligent enough to hack computers, but is sometimes known to have memory problems.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 1, 2019)

i'm in love with r/whowouldwin, and it's probably the only subreddit i visit on a daily basis, so this is a pretty ironic thread for me, as i list off the powers and feats of mainstream characters on a daily basis.

i'm going to detail this in a way that would normally be seen on r/respectthreads.

*Canon Feats - *

_*Physical Strength*_
*Uses magic to empower his physical strength, making him capable of taking on opponents much larger than him.
*Has wrestled an alpha werewolf, with seemingly equal strength, in a blizzard.
*Has stopped a washing machine from crushing him with his bare hands (just barely) whilst said werewolf was pushing it down against him.
*Kicks down doors on a regular basis with relative ease.
*Was capable of taking on entire gangs hand-to-hand and winning with the slightest effort.
*Is skilled in street-boxing, and has been seen going the distance with other hand-to-hand oriented characters.

_*Durability*_
*Lost a fight to a literal angel and was seen standing a few hours later (This battle included him getting shot with powerful beams consistently, and him falling off a cliff.)
*Was capable of blocking a blast of hellfire from a LITERAL DEMON GOD to protect his friend (Though admittedly, This killed him in the process.)
*Has taken on an entire cult in a singular fight, won,  and walked away on two feet (Limping.)
*Has fought an alpha werewolf for an entire day in a blizzard, which ended in a stalemate.
*Tanks magical attacks on a regular basis
*Has spent months being tortured by a cult before escaping. Their countless blood-rituals left scars all over his body.
*Has fought an ancient dragon and lived to tell the tale after having won (barely.)

_*Endurance*_
*Has climbed up a waterfall following a grueling battle with an angel, in which he was beaten to an inch of his life.
*Has limped all the way from a forest to civilization following a battle with an entire cult.
*Fought for hours on end in conditions such as blizzards, forest-fires, etc.
*Has kept up with several opponents on multiple occasions.

_*Intelligence & Knowledge*_
*Manipulates self-proclaimed master manipulators on a regular basis.
*Manipulates super-human geniuses on a regular basis.
*Was able to identify the uses of a few gadgets built by someone with super-human intelligence.
*Has an entire library of history books and magic books which he claims are from all varieties of different planets and universes, all of which he claims he has read in their entirety.
*Has been able to learn about, pin-point and track down several ancient, powerful artifacts (None of them in which he has actually claimed himself successfully before.)
*Has tricked foes such as angels, demons, scientists and stronger mages.
*Is a combat genius. His combat IQ is super-human.

_*Magic*_
*Is a self-taught warlock, as well as a master of the arcane. He has become powerful enough in his craft for an ancient archmage to call him an expert.
*Bested said archmage in a battle of magic right after.
*Uses the power of the arcane to enhance his physical strength and durability.
*His entire shtick is bloodmancy, and regularly uses his own blood, as well as other people's blood in combat
*Is capable of causing the arteries of an entire body to explode, If given enough time.
*Has been known to control the bodies of others through their blood/muscles.
*Has defeated an entire cult with his magic just minutes after learning it.
*Has busted entire buildings with his attacks before
*Has defeated other powerful mages with his magic in the past, this includes a pyromancer, demons, etc.
*Is constantly improving his craft and dabbling in new forms of magic.
*Is constantly on the hunt for more artifacts to make him more powerful.
*Has claimed to open portals to other planets and universes.

*Equipment*
*Wields a seemingly ordinary umbrella. However, this umbrella is notorious for being indestructible, and Rayd regularly uses it as his catalyst, as well as his shield!...It also has a spike on the end of it!
*His glasses are anti-magic, and absorbs any projectiles that happen to come anywhere near his head.




i'm probably forgetting a few feats, but i'd rank him at high-end street tier level of power.


----------



## Cyroo (Apr 1, 2019)

Ridiculously high IQ, to the point where she rarely fits in, and suffers from constant anxiety and other things.

Average build for a female Tauren. A bit shorter, but is a strong Shaman, and can wield earth magic especially well. She does not like to physically fight, she uses totems and magic.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2019)

My sona is a bit of a wimp. >W>

I'm sure he's got some other redeeming qualities but strength isn't one of them.


----------



## 1234554321 (Apr 1, 2019)

My 'sona can eat tons of chocolate without becoming a fat fuck


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 1, 2019)

Strong enough to flip tractor tires but since he's an alligator he gets tired quite fast. Gotta work on that cardio


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 1, 2019)

I'd say Sabrina is fairly mentally stable but physically? She can't even lift a stick with marshmallows on the ends.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2019)

Take it from me, there is nothing stronger than the fandom slut. Foxes can take abuse that would make others tremble in fear.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Take it from me, there is nothing stronger than the fandom slut. Foxes can take abuse that would make others tremble in fear.


Now I understand why male foxes walk like cowboys


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2019)

70% proof. Dilution advised.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 1, 2019)

Marius is short and thin and not very strong physically, but he can hold his breath for 2 minutes.
Mentally, he has some social anxiety and he's too trusting but otherwise he's OK.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2019)

My Sona is a lazy bastard and can't even lift the laundry basket to save his life


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 1, 2019)

Physically, he's strong enough to total semi trucks with the swing of a bat.
He's heavily augmented by over a decade's worth of psychokinesis training, enough to pull celestial bodies from space, generally in the form of meteors.


----------



## Alison Savros (Apr 1, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Physically, he's strong enough to total semi trucks with the swing of a bat.
> He's heavily augmented by over a decade's worth of psychokinesis training, enough to pull celestial bodies from space, generally in the form of meteors.


Rest in peace, whoever the driver is...


----------



## Alison Savros (Apr 1, 2019)

About enough to lift a couch... Sucks.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 2, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Physically, he's strong enough to total semi trucks with the swing of a bat.
> He's heavily augmented by over a decade's worth of psychokinesis training, enough to pull celestial bodies from space, generally in the form of meteors.



Psychokinesis is lowkey the best ability because its technically limitless in growth.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 2, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Psychokinesis is lowkey the best ability because its technically limitless in growth.


Mostly a lover though.
My sona is an extension of myself that way.
So he'd rather protect people than fight them


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 2, 2019)

Physically? Not much. 

Magically? Don’t test them. They’ve lived 300 years perfecting and experimenting with their necromancy and dark magic. Just don’t do it. 

Mentally? Well. They’re brilliant but they’re kinda cracked.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 2, 2019)

Physically, he's beyond a human, but not ridiculously strong..
Magically he isn't too powerful but is pretty powerful, however due to the crystal "attached" to him, he's extremely powerful magically.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Apr 2, 2019)

Skye is as strong as a limp noodle.


----------



## Alex C. (Apr 2, 2019)

Phisically? he is just as strong as the average anthro wolf, nothing special.


----------



## Keefur (Apr 8, 2019)

Cutter Cat is uber strong.  I mean, he wrestles mammoths and giant ground sloths for a living.  He weighs about a half ton.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

Stronger than Saitama, and faster on every way and reflexive reaction than Mastered Ultra Instinct Goku.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 29, 2019)

He's not an epitome of phsysical strenght. He's got stamina to no ends and he knows how to move, but he's not extremly powerful.

Mental fortitude on the other hand...


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 29, 2019)

Here is what Melisa can do physically.

If she wanted to she could crush a human into a ball, She could possibly lift a van over head and throw it quite far, She can lift a friend on to her shoulder, She can smash a lot of stuff up, if she ever got extremely angry.

Melisa's magic ability is that she can use, Moonlight on a full moon, To grow crops quite rapidly!

Mentally, Melisa is quite smart for cow of her nature, She is kind, funny, helpful, a little bit greedy, silly at times, over protective.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 29, 2019)

My sona can bench press a car in terms of strength


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

One of them can even rewrite history completely if so he wishes


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 29, 2019)

Kellil can carry an average weight and cause a bit of damage with a punch. korie how ever, could easily break your skull, and lift the heaviest weights in the gym.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> Kellil can carry an average weight and cause a bit of damage with a punch. korie how ever, could easily break your skull, and lift the heaviest weights in the gym.


once you and Argaeon should spar, although....I don't think you make it alive for much


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 29, 2019)

Vixye- another character of mine, is in control of reality. She tweaks it to the way its "supposed" to be. She doesn't even exist in the physical realm and instead is an outerexistinal being. She's very powerful.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 29, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> once you and Argaeon should spar, although....I don't think you make it alive for much


Lmao, totally flexed on that 13 year old's character brah.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

Argaeon was able to crash earth with a broly mouth rage energy blast


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Argaeon was able to crash heart with a broly mouth rage energy blast


when he was only 6


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Argaeon was able to crash earth with a broly mouth rage energy blast


and blast an enemy into its core...twice


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 29, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Argaeon was able to crash heart with a broly mouth rage energy blast


Nice to be back in grade school again.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Nice to be back in grade school again.


I wrong that wrote


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 29, 2019)

This thread feels like I stepped into a 14 year old's sonic fanfic.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

You sound like angsty teen from fnaf sister location


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 29, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> You sound like angsty teen from fnaf sister location


You single handedly are the funniest part about this thread. Full Stop.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 29, 2019)

Deathless isn't that strong... emotionally
But she can lift alright


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> You single handedly are the funniest part about this thread. Full Stop.


You need to teach me how to be that sarcastic


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 29, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> You need to teach me how to be that sarcastic


You probably need to be taught basic social skills first. Lol


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

Alright, I'm all ears for you teacher


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 29, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Lmao, totally flexed on that 13 year old's character brah.


Gotta assert your dominance over those little kids so everyone knows how cool you are :V


----------



## Lapiz (Jul 29, 2019)

My sona's actualy pretty strong.

Lapiz has a lot of abilities, which i'll list them out one by one.
1: Hacking (think of it as Sombra from Overwatch)
1.1: Blink
1.2: Teleport
2: Corruption (When his mental is really low.)
2.1: Mental Corrupt (Other people [or furries] looking directly into his eye will start to mentally collapse. Creepy)

That's it maybe?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 29, 2019)

My sona can turn into a werefox, so he's pretty strong.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 29, 2019)

Unlike a European swallow, I can carry a one pound coconut.


----------



## Drawmander (Jul 29, 2019)

Physically: average
Mentally: above average in terms of problem solving and strategy
Magically: has the ability to turn his flat drawings into 3D living beings if he thinks them through well enough


----------



## LeFay (Jul 29, 2019)

Mentally he's average but a bit of a meat head. Emotionally he's brimming with positivity and it takes a lot to bring him down him. Now physically he's pretty beef.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 29, 2019)

Kit the anthro fox is normally as strong as a regular adult man in decent shape. 
Pik the feral birb is about as strong as an eagle overall, but his feet are more like those of a crow, so not as much strength there.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 29, 2019)

If i suddenly use Tyno for rping with power players i'm like Wobbuffet but he doesn't lose hp when attacked. 
That or he spams uno reverse cards. 
It's basically the same thing.
You know... to balance things out :V


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 29, 2019)

So, my character has standard bat abilities. Echolocation and flight.

So his skills related to combat. He's a kickboxer, with an emphasis on "kick" and he does use the momentum of being in flight to swoop down upon his enemy.

He also has an attack called the "Sonic REEEE" and yes, that it's literal name. It's a shriek where anything that's not a bat like himself will be affected, depending on how much effort he puts into the scream.


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 29, 2019)

Well, my fursona has actually a LOT more potential than you'll see normally, because he never had the proper discipline and training to control his powers and improve his abilities.

There are lots of things to say about him, but summarizing, his "actual stats" are these:

Mentally he's very weak: breaks down easily because of past experiences in his life that made him very emotionally sensitive and unstable, but if it's for a good cause, he will even do the impossible even if that means pain. Though he's actually smart and is good at learning new things that he may find useful/interesting.

Physically he's strong: He is hyperactive; has an amazing agility, precision and a great stamina, apart from being really attentive at anything, plus having very good reflexes. Though he's not the kind of guy who will lift very heavy things.

Magically he's weak: Almost doesn't have any magic ability more than special attacks with his sword... or at least at the time.


----------



## ThatOneGuyNamedAtticus (Jul 30, 2019)

I'd like to imagine my sona is essentially an extension of myself. I'm pretty athletic, but if I couldn't do it neither could he. Like, if my max bench is 350, so is his. Maybe heightened senses and can swim better than I can because he's an otter but that'd be about it. No magic or anything like that. Maybe I'm just boring but I like having realism, I guess its just my style haha.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky is a deadeye but can throw punches like anyone

Arnak relies on magic but is capable of destroying castles with just his hands

Aika is agile but not strong.


----------



## Lopaw (Aug 1, 2019)

Ya how strong is your sona mentally, physically and magic/superpowers wise 

Physically Frensel is on the weaker side of things and is a bit weaker than a everyday human owing to his shorter height and light build.

 A close visual inspection reveals the weasel’s frame to have light musculature development but little fat, his chest has notably more developed musculature (built up from melee weapons practise) whose appearance  is amplified by the long and narrow ribcage underneath.

 This combined makes him look stronger than he really is despite being fitter than most of his species, even only lightly worked out bigger species (say a anthro wolf) could outperform him physically.

Mentally Frensel is rather durable, having a preference to hunt his meals rather than buy them plus living in a slowly drying grassland has kept him from getting complacent.

He doesn’t break from insults and aggression from others, having grown up with species stereotypes and species based discrimination. Most people get frightened off as soon as he hisses or uncovers his fangs, knowing how potent mustelids are at biting and hanging on.

Apart from being naturally more flexible due to being a weasel he has no superpowers or magic to speak of. I’ve never RPed him in a magic setting either and even if I did he wouldn’t be a mage sort of character.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 2, 2019)

Maelstrom's kind spend their lives in the sea, always swimming.  So, she's lean and muscular, about average strength for things like lifting. 

She has some magical abilities, mostly involving the manipulation of water, and transforming to a land-walking body.  She can communicate with non-sentient ocean mammals, like whales and dolphins and seals and stuff, but not for combat purposes.


----------



## Than0s (Aug 2, 2019)

Bruh he's so strong he can unscrew a pickle jar. Yep, thats right. A god damn pickle jar


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Maelstrom's kind spend their lives in the sea, always swimming.  So, she's lean and muscular, about average strength for things like lifting.
> 
> She has some magical abilities, mostly involving the manipulation of water, and transforming to a land-walking body.  She can communicate with non-sentient ocean mammals, like whales and dolphins and seals and stuff, but not for combat purposes.


I need that for a chapter
I was thinking of including the Megalodon


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 7, 2019)

Paws is generally ... catbirb grande. In her little home dimension though, she's pretty much power of reality incarnate. Kind of makes her a reverse genie - she's a plain monster out in the "real" world, and is the cosmic entity only in her home.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

Strong physical strength, good endurance, less than average magical strength


----------



## Quazaril (Dec 2, 2019)

my sona is mentally tough but can be hurt easily through certain memories or even by creating new very unpleasant memories

can be killed easily by normal weapons unless it's strong enough to destroy a planet then he's immune ( kinda needed seeing his superpowers)

could destroy the universe in two ways both involve him dying

also has an invincible spot in the middle of his chest which is a gem more massive the universe 

without powers he's easily defeated though.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 2, 2019)

Queen of LPW, a few fans here..There.. THE MIGHT OF IMPERIAL AUTHORITY!! Delivered by a wonderfully charming mouse and his knack of burying people in bureaucracy! -Highfives @TR273 -


----------



## Tyno (Dec 2, 2019)

All of you are pathetic. Strength should be decided by how good you are at roblox.


----------



## Quazaril (Dec 2, 2019)

Tyno said:


> All of you are pathetic. Strength should be decided by how good you are at roblox.


yes


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 2, 2019)

President of the forums supersedes queen of a subforum! And with my esteemed position I demand everybody do what they feel like doing.

-Kimber Vaile savoir of anarchy and the democratic process.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 2, 2019)

*Uses the turmoil and prepares invasion*
Soon you will see that muscles are not everything.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2019)

I forgot to mention that my sona is so strong it can leap 1000 memes in a single bound.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 2, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> President of the forums supersedes queen of a subforum! And with my esteemed position I demand everybody do what they feel like doing.
> 
> -Kimber Vaile savoir of anarchy and the democratic process.



@TR273 ? Could you find enough redtape and pointless aimless work for Mr President?


----------



## TR273 (Dec 2, 2019)

Skittles said:


> @TR273 ? Could you find enough redtape and pointless aimless work for Mr President?


Here we are.




Interestingly Sally (above) isn't all that strong, but after having lived for 3,500 years she is a master at hand to hand combat, particularly the disciplines that use her opponent's own strength against them.
Mentally she's very strong, having lived as long as she has she has seen some of the worst people can do, she has also seen the best. She plays as an irrlelevent goof, a bit of a joker with a line in inappropriate humour, but dismissing her as a fool would be a mistake.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 2, 2019)

Hmmm...
*Notices Skittles crown and supports Swedish independence to make the invasion easier.*
Strength can also be measured in manpower you know?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 2, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Here we are.
> View attachment 76202
> Interestingly Sally (above) isn't all that strong, but after having lived for 3,500 years she is a master at hand to hand combat, particularly the disciplines that use her opponent's own strength against them.
> Mentally she's very strong, having lived as long as she has she has seen some of the worst people can do, she has also seen the best. She plays as an irrlelevent goof, a bit of a joker with a line in inappropriate humour, but dismissing her as a fool would be a mistake.


(That... sounds like Mary Sue << )


----------

